# Homemade Fruit Press Plans?



## CellaredGnome

Has anyone seen plans for making a homemade fruit press or crusher? I'm a fairly handy sort of woodworker who would like the challenge of building my own. My ideas mostly start with the use of a doctors stool (the metal kind that you screw the seat up and down to raise and lower) and modify it to make the press. Ideas?


----------



## Wade E

I didnt really make a set of plans for mine but I used a ShopFox Vise assembly which is sold seperately and which works pretty darn good at pressing. Just should have taken the time to save up some white oak to build it instead of the pine but it works well and if I dont come up with some money this year I might make a better assembly for it this winter as my white oak supply(scraps from work) is getting pretty big again.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

That is awesome Wade. I have to give you a big thumbs up on that design.
I have thought about making one, but so far my brother hasn't come thru with the main thing I need from him and the farm he works on.
They have some 15" PVC piping that I wanted to start with and then use a poly cutting board to make the press part.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Wade - you should build those and sell them!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## CellaredGnome

That is extremely nice Wade. The screw mechanism is almost identical to the one I got from the stool that I have and I have lots of Red Oak to use for the rest.


----------



## Boyd

[Try welding a nut on the screw and using a impact hammer, either battery or air operated?


----------



## upper

Great press Wade,Got to get me a shop fox......Upper


----------



## Wade E

Just remember that you dont want a lot of pressure on most as it will extract to much tannins.


----------



## sly22guy

Hey Wade What did you use for the bands around the basket? It looks like that "plumbers tape"


----------



## Wade E

Copper strapping, Yes plumbers straps with stainless screws.


----------



## grapeman

Wade copied a design that has been around for ages> I have had my small fruit press for 20 years. Here is a picture of it pressing a small amount of grapes before I got a regular grape press. Mine was used mainly for apple cider. This one was bought pre-made and is made out of hard maple. Wade did a great job making his.


----------



## dinolan

Wade: What size vise did you use for your press? Very nice, by the way.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ffemt128

Hate to bring up an old post. Like the press Wade, I've been looking now I'm thinking of trying to make something this winter for next year. Need to look into the ShopFox assembly. 


Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## PPBart

Boyd said:


> [Try welding a nut on the screw and using a impact hammer, either battery or air operated?



That's a great idea for quickly moving the screw into position (up or down)!


----------



## PPBart

Wade E said:


> I didnt really make a set of plans for mine but I used a ShopFox Vise assembly which is sold seperately and which works pretty darn good at pressing...



Just to help me scale the images, I assume that is a 5-gal bucket catching the juice?


----------



## Sirs

is there a catch under the press or is it just the slates and it runs thru them??


----------



## sly22guy

http://cgi.ebay.com/WINE-GRAPE-CIDER-PRESS-HARDWARE-KIT-YOU-ASSEMBLE-/150508692407?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230b0463b7

I've been thinking about getting one of these kits


----------



## icemanpar3

are those 2x2's that you used for the basket?
and what did you coat then in?


----------



## Lonzo

can u show me the exact shop fox u used? i cant find it


----------



## UBB




----------



## Boyd

Keep thing simple. I like that.


----------

